# Phonetic Clues Hint Language Is Africa-Born



## Costas (Apr 16, 2011)

(...) Dr. Atkinson, an expert at applying mathematical methods to linguistics, has found a simple but striking pattern in some 500 languages spoken throughout the world: A language area uses fewer phonemes the farther that early humans had to travel from Africa to reach it.

Some of the click-using languages of Africa have more than 100 phonemes, whereas Hawaiian, toward the far end of the human migration route out of Africa, has only 13. English has about 45 phonemes. (...)

NYT


----------



## meidei (Apr 16, 2011)

Με μια αφελή πρώτη ματιά, θα πω ότι μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε γλώσσες να αναπτύσσουν φωνήματα με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, όχι μόνο να τα μειώνουν, άρα η θέση του δόκτορα Ατκινσον αρχίζει να με ξενίζει.

Μετά βρήκα και αυτό: http://www.cslu.ogi.edu/~sproatr/newindex/atkinson.html


----------

